# Chefs who inspire you...



## caseydog (Jan 31, 2018)

Who do you find inspiring? Whether they are cookbook authors, celebrity chefs, or someone you know personally who get's you motivated to cook when you lack inspiration. 

I'll start with _Antonio Carluccio_. He was an Italian chef, who passed a few months ago. I loved watching him on YouTube. He wasn't exciting to watch in the kitchen, but I could see how good he was by how effortlessly he cooked good food. He taught me that simple food was good food. I learned how to make Spaghetti alla Carbonara from one of his videos. The way he did it so well, and so calmly made it easy for me to do what he did. 

Here is the last video he made, before passing at 80-years old. If you don't get bored or fall asleep, you will understand why I admire him. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMQTZkQto7Q

CD


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 31, 2018)

If I could only choose one it would be Jacques Pépin.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 31, 2018)

I got into cooking later in life.  I learned a lot from watching TV chefs.  Jacques Pepin is probably #1.  His technique is so effortless and fluid and he created delicious looking dishes out of the simplest ingredients.

I also learned stuff form Jeff Smith, Giada di Lorentiis, Biba Gagiano, Caprille Pence, Nick Stellino, Emeril (before BAM!), Tyler Florence, etc.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 31, 2018)

I grew up watching Graham Kerr, the Galloping Gourmet, on PBS pre Food Network.  Liked Julia Child and Jacques too.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jan 31, 2018)

Ina Garten.  She does a very good job explaining what she is doing.  Only thing is that she uses the most expensive ingredients too.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 31, 2018)

My initial inspiration was being gifted a wok and all the accessories, including a cook book..
I acquired my love for cooking and learning from early PBS cooking show hosts..

Ross


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 31, 2018)

Im also a big Jacques Pepin fan/ admirer.
Ironically when I first saw him on TV 25 + years ago, I didn't like him.
I thought he had an arrogance to him.
But as I watched his show, I realized he's all about explaining and teaching.
He's not trying to sell you anything ( although now he has a line of cooking apparel at Sur la Table), he's not going for the celebrity, or the reality show.  No crappy music playing in the background.  Its just good plain old cooking and technique.
75% of what he cooks I can't eat anyway ( being a vegetarian), but I learn so much in every episode or cooking demo I see him at.

A few years back i went to a food and wine show, Bobby Flay was there.  Not knocking Bobby Flay, but his demo was so staged, you can tell he was a  'TV celebrity Chef"  just by the way things were set up, and the large 'posse' he had surrounding him and doing things for him.  Then at I saw Jacques, and he just came on, no hyped up crap, just did his thing, no hoops and fire, just explained it thoroughly.  They even forgot to supply him with a few ingredients he needed for the recipe he was doing, so , without missing a beat, he said ' oh well, lets wee what else they have for me in the fridge' and he pulled out a fe other ingredients and modified his dish under the circumstances.  No big deal, just went with the flow.  

As we all know, cooking is rarely ever perfect.  Definitely something you sometimes need to kinda go with the flow, and I was able to relate to him at that event.

What I also like is how, over the years , he has included his daughter and now his granddaughter in on his books, tv shows and cooking demo events.  You can see that he is in it for the love of cooking, sharing his experiences with others and his family,  and that jus sits right with me.

There are many other chefs I do admire and learn from.  And some whose recipes I like more than Jacques.  But, If I wanted a one on one cooking session and Q & A session with, Jacques Pepin would be my #1 by far.


----------



## blissful (Jan 31, 2018)

This last year, I've been learning cheese. Gavin Webber out of Australia is an inspiration on cheese making.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4wK2Du-x3E&t=4s

I made feta cheese the other day. He doesn't claim to be a 'chef' but when it comes to cheese, he is one.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 31, 2018)

Casey, I had not heard of _Antonio Carluccio, but after watching some of his video's I can see why he impresses you. He shares the same kind of easy classic style as my favorite chef, __Jacques Pepin. I'm always impressed by great chef's who aren't impressed with themselves.  _


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 31, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I'm always impressed by great chef's who aren't impressed with themselves.  [/I]



Couldn't have said it better

Although there are a few that I almost get some kinda bizarre kick out of their arrogance.  Im not sure if it's just an act or they are truly that full of themselves.

Nick Stellino comes to mind in this sense.   I enjoy watching his shows, but i've never seen someone kiss their own butt as much as he does.  But for some reason, it doesn't rub me the wrong way.  I just laugh at his stupid self fulfilling comments.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 31, 2018)

For me, I have no one in particular, I got most of my inspirations from cooking blogs originally.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 31, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Who do you find inspiring? Whether they are cookbook authors, celebrity chefs, or someone you know personally who get's you motivated to cook when you lack inspiration.
> 
> I'll start with _Antonio Carluccio_. He was an Italian chef, who passed a few months ago. I loved watching him on YouTube. He wasn't exciting to watch in the kitchen, but I could see how good he was by how effortlessly he cooked good food. He taught me that simple food was good food. I learned how to make Spaghetti alla Carbonara from one of his videos. The way he did it so well, and so calmly made it easy for me to do what he did.
> 
> ...



What a marvelous gentleman.. Wish I had known of him  years ago. I will watch his videos, maybe not to cook things but, to enjoy him..

Ross


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 31, 2018)

I haven't watched TV cooking shows in years, but add me to the Jacques Pepin "Happy Cooking" fan club.

  I've become a Chef John fan.  His recipes and videos are geared to the home cook, and he does a great job explaining and showing what he is doing.  His background as a culinary instructor shows.  He is clearly having fun making these videos, especially the ones he has made over the last couple of years.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 31, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I haven't watched TV cooking shows in years, but add me to the Jacques Pepin "Happy Cooking" fan club.
> 
> I've become a *Chef John* fan.  His recipes and videos are geared to the home cook, and he does a great job explaining and showing what he is doing.  His background as a culinary instructor shows.  He is clearly having fun making these videos, especially the ones he has made over the last couple of years.



Oh yes, how could I have forgotten to mention *Chef John*? I use his great video's and recipes often. In my opinion, he's the gold standard of the cooking video. I guess he annoys some but he's the real deal with cooking and instructing. With him, even novice cooks can be successful.
http://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/1058667/best-cooking-tips-food-wishes-chef-john


----------



## caseydog (Jan 31, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> What a marvelous gentleman.. Wish I had known of him  years ago. I will watch his videos, maybe not to cook things but, to enjoy him..
> 
> Ross



Look up "Two Greedy Italians" on YouTube. Antonio Carluccio and Gennaro Contaldo travel around Italy together eating snd cooking for a BBC show. 

Wonderful show. 

There are multiple seasons and episodes, so you have to rummage around the search results to watch them in order. But, it is not that important that you watch them in oder. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBJtYXmDe_o

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 31, 2018)

I don’t know that many chefs, except the celebrities. I love watching Anne Burrell, and I’ve tried many of her recipes with success, and gotten some great tips from her show.

It really disappoints me that major cable food channels have switched to a largely “game show/celebrity reality shows, although I must admit that I do enjoy some of them.

I love ATK, Cook’s Country, and Christopher Kimball’s new show “Milk Street Television.” Did Kimball leave ATK, or is the new show another shoot off?

Of course Pepín, Child, and the great Irma Rombauer. Maybe Lydia Bastianich, as well.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 1, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> It really disappoints me that major cable food channels have switched to a largely “game show/celebrity reality shows, although I must admit that I do enjoy some of them.



Oh yeah. I hate that trend. Iron chef and Iron Chef America were cool, but they were over-the-top competitions that lasted one episode. But, the plethora of food competition shows that were spawned by that just don't do anything for me. Especially the ones that give contestants a stupid combination of ingredients and tell them to make something good from them in 20 minutes. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 1, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Oh yeah. I hate that trend. Iron chef and Iron Chef America were cool, but they were over-the-top competitions that lasted one episode. But, the plethora of food competition shows that were spawned by that just don't do anything for me. Especially the ones that give contestants a stupid combination of ingredients and tell them to make something good from them in 20 minutes.
> 
> CD


“Americ’s Worst Cook’s” can be funny, and I _used to_like “Food Network Star” until they stopped making stars! I like Master Chef, because Gordon Ramsey is my absolutely favorite person to hate!

I swear, these days I learn more from a ten minute segment on Rachel Ray than I get from an entire afternoon watching the Food Network.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 1, 2018)

*casey*, my Mom was my first inspiration. Still is, since I cook a lot of the same things she did when I was growing up.

My first gourmet inspiration was my co-worker, Vee. She was a childless professional whose husband was an admired architect, and they entertained often. She "adopted" me as her Kitchen Kid. I was very blessed that she took me under her wing, introduced me to then-exotic foods, and taught me the kitchen basics. Plus, she had some very cool guests at her dinners and I was lucky enough to be invited to attend a couple of them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 1, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> ...I'm always impressed by great chef's who aren't impressed with themselves...





larry_stewart said:


> ...Although there are a few that I almost get some kinda bizarre kick out of their arrogance.  Im not sure if it's just an act or they are truly that full of themselves..


I'd say I've missed out on a lot without having cable/dish/digital TV, but probably not. At least I've seen quality cooking shows on PBS. My favorites have been Jacques Pepin, Sara Mouton. Also, although no longer a daily viewer, I still watch The Chew when I think of it. Mario Batali had that "full of himself" air about him. Oddly enough, I kinda miss him and his superior attitude now that he's been bounced. At least Michael Symon is still there with his down-home cooking.



larry_stewart said:


> Im also a big Jacques Pepin fan/ admirer....*No crappy music playing in the background*.  Its just good plain old cooking and technique...


^*This!*^ I used to like Lydia Bastianich's show, but not any longer. When I started to watch the new season, I noticed that it had annoying music going on while she was talking.  I guess they still do that - I haven't tuned in since the first or second show.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 1, 2018)

CG, one could say that my mom was also an inspiration to learn how to cook. 

I also do not have cable or satellite. I do have digital broadcast, as that is all you can get where I live. I thought it was that way everywhere. 

I can find a lot on YouTube. I can also buy shows a-la-carte on iTunes. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 1, 2018)

Well maybe. I dunno, your Mom didn't inspire me any. 

I'm really not much of a TV watcher, *casey*. If you don't count the local news, my dedicated time to my must-see shows is six hours a week. Any other time the TV is on, it's mostly for background noise. (See remark about news...)

I know videos are online. I think PBS has practically every cooking show they've ever run somewhere on their site. No "i" anything here, since we're an Android family. I'd rather find an interesting recipe in a book or online and muddle my way through making it, rather than watch someone on TV do it. Just my nature.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 1, 2018)

I have to say I've been influenced by all!  But I think especially my Mom. 

Growing up her meals were plain and delicious - her hash, sheperds pie, chicken 'dumplings, breaded pork chops.  And could she entertain! Fancy multi-course meals. (to which we were not invited, but peeked thru the pantry door)

 As the kids grew and dispersed she had more time to explore different things and ways. She was an awesome cake decorator for peoples birthdays.  She loved to try different things.  Making cheese, growing mushrooms. One year they decided to butcher the moose they brought home. For days 'n days the house reeked of moose musk. It was my job to go and fetch the dry ice they packed around it in the downstairs bathtub.  I still have a piece of the hide, toughest leather, was especially good for one of her hunting dogs with an injury that wouldn't heal, she made booties.  

Once she skinned a pheasant, cured the skin and made a hat out of it with the beautiful feathers on it. I remember her rubbing the salt. She wore it to a fancy cocktail party, slowly as she moved around the feathers started falling out dropping around the room.  She had the great ability to laugh at herself.

In her last home they had a huge fireplace with iron hook and an oven in the side of the chimney. They did a real Townsend type meal cooking only with the fire place. This was way before cooking shows were on TV (except maybe Julia Child?)

She  brought home cookbooks from most of the places she traveled to. 

So now I scour magazines, books, TV and Youtube.  Want to try so many things... at least once.     Thanks Mom!


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 1, 2018)

You know, even though I quite like some of her recipes (Lydia Bastianich), I have her television persona to be a bit condescending, and she never gives ingredients or amounts! Now, that’s a fine way to cook if you’re gifted with a good eye and sensitive palate, but most of us watch cooking shows to learn (or gloat). Also, when she “answers” her audience’s questions it’s way to forced and scripted.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 1, 2018)

*I neglected to mention...*

I neglected to mention YOU FOLKS. Ever since I’ve joined this site, you’ve all given me great insight and information (and patience), and I love browsing the forums for info and ideas. Thanks, all!


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 1, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Look up "Two Greedy Italians" on YouTube. Antonio Carluccio and Gennaro Contaldo travel around Italy together eating snd cooking for a BBC show.
> 
> Wonderful show. CD



Thank you... Found and bookmarked..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 1, 2018)

Especially the episode fishing and Gennaro pulls an octopus (or squid?) out of his bathing suit because he couldn't carry anymore.  Offers it to Antonio!  Very funny.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 1, 2018)

Far too many to even start to list, many of whom I remember from the old TV Series, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

My longest running food crushes would still be a toss up between Alton Brown, Paul Bocuse (RIP), Massimo Bottura, Ferran Adria, Heston Blumenthal, and Fergus Henderson.


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 1, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Oh yes, how could I have forgotten to mention *Chef John*? I use his great video's and recipes often. In my opinion, he's the gold standard of the cooking video. I guess he annoys some but he's the real deal with cooking and instructing. With him, even novice cooks can be successful.
> Food Wishes' Chef John's Best (& Most Hilarious) Cooking Tips



I attest to that. This totally novice cook has managed to make some incredible food she never thought she could make, thanks to Chef John.

I like watching Julia Child sometimes, too.

My mom, meh, not so much. Anyone who takes a filet mignon, cuts it in half and cooks them well done isn't going to be influencing me by how they cook. Sorry, Mom.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 1, 2018)

I wasn't much interested in cooking when I was growing up, probably because my mom didn't enjoy it and she had little patience for teaching me how to do it. So I didn't watch Julia or Jacques, nor did I have Italian or Greek grandmas around. Neither of my grandmothers cooked well, and one lived in another state, so we rarely saw her. DH actually encouraged me to learn to cook; his mom was a good cook and worked at a butcher shop for a time, so she taught him and he taught me how to break down a chicken. 

After we had been married about five years, I attended a workshop at a local horticulture center on cooking with fresh herbs. It was a revelation [emoji38] I had DH put window boxes on the outside of our third-floor apartment fire escape and grew herbs in them. I expanded it by a lot when we bought our house. 

Then I discovered Penzeys Spices while visiting my brother and his wife in Oak Park, IL, and Cooks Illustrated magazine not long afterward. I've been a subscriber for close to 20 years and I've learned a lot about the science of cooking and baking from that.

Y'all will get a kick out of this  In 2002, I had major surgery, was home for six weeks of recovery, and discovered The Food Network - in particular, Rachael Ray's 30-Minute Meals and Ina Garten. While she's not a chef - and never claims to be - Rachael's show was great for someone new to cooking. She uses mostly fresh ingredients (except canned tomatoes) and has a lot of tips and shortcuts for preparing ingredients and setting up mise en place.

Ina is similar in that she's not a trained chef, but she has *so* much experience, I learned a lot from her, especially about baking. I also learned a lot from Bobby Flay and Rick Bayless - I won a Bayless cookbook years ago and loved it. 

While Bobby may have some arrogance about him, he's undeniably a knowledgeable and creative chef who has several successful restaurants as well as FN shows. I like that two of his shows are designed to showcase other chefs and their foodways and skills - Bobby Flay's Showdown and Beat Bobby Flay. 

One thing I learned from Rachael is that you can take a basic set of ingredients and, by using different seasonings and cooking methods, you can turn them into all kinds of dishes. Onions, garlic, bell and/or hot peppers and/or celery with chicken, pork, beef or fish/shellfish can become fajitas, Thai curry, Chinese stir-fry, jambalaya, Indian curry, Italian chicken cacciatore, different types of stew, etc.

Now, I have a bunch of cookbooks for different cuisines and I follow a few blogs, like Serious Eats, to get ideas and learn about dishes I haven't heard of before. Sometimes I follow a recipe; sometimes I use one or more and combine what I want from them. So I get inspiration from all sorts of places, including from many people here [emoji2]


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 1, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I love ATK, Cook’s Country, and Christopher Kimball’s new show “Milk Street Television.” Did Kimball leave ATK, or is the new show another shoot off?



Christopher Kimball and ATK parted ways a few years ago, so the Milk Street show and newsletter are his new thing.


----------



## Steven c (Feb 1, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> I grew up watching Graham Kerr, the Galloping Gourmet, on PBS pre Food Network.  Liked Julia Child and Jacques too.



All the above for me as well, graham would always make cooking look fun and the end result was something to eat. Now how could that be something you couldn’t watch as a kid then. I had always thought he appeared to be a little light in the loafers but always enjoyed his show. When you know how to make cooking fun you can share your knowledge with younger members of your family and not make it look like a dreaded daily job.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 1, 2018)

In Hawaii on our local PBS station, we had a few cooking shows, long before Food Network.  Now mind you, these were chefs in Honolulu, not from the Mainland.  I still have a recipe from Nino Martin on a card that I typed up on my manual typewriter from back in the day.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 1, 2018)

Steven c said:


> All the above for me as well, graham would always make cooking look fun and the end result was something to eat. Now how could that be something you couldn’t watch as a kid then. I had always thought he appeared to be a little light in the loafers but always enjoyed his show. When you know how to make cooking fun you can share your knowledge with younger members of your family and not make it look like a dreaded daily job.



Interesting factoid... Graham Kerr married in 1955. His wife died in 2015, five days short of their 60th anniversary. They were both "born again" Christians. 

He is still around, and is working on his 31st book. 

CD


----------



## Steven c (Feb 2, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Interesting factoid... Graham Kerr married in 1955. His wife died in 2015, five days short of their 60th anniversary. They were both "born again" Christians.
> 
> He is still around, and is working on his 31st book.
> 
> CD


 
I remember years ago he had another show about cooking more healthy. I believe it was inspired by having to learn how to cook new and different  for his wife on the account of her health was declining. I remember him saying something about no more heavy cream and butter type dishes. Some of those old PBS shows I miss, many favorites growing up.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 2, 2018)

Jeff Smith inspired me early on. Michael Smith because he cooks without recipes, Laura Calder, Ming.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2018)

Steven c said:


> I remember years ago he had another show about cooking more healthy. I believe it was inspired by having to learn how to cook new and different  for his wife on the account of her health was declining. I remember him saying something about no more heavy cream and butter type dishes. Some of those old PBS shows I miss, many favorites growing up.



I remember that show. He would take classic dishes and replace the relatively unhealthy ingredients with healthier substitutes, putting them on these red, green, and yellow lights on a display to show what was changed.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2018)

Does anyone remember the show Grillin and Chillin?

It was some guy named Jack along with a very young Bobby Flay.  It was terrible. It looked like it  a college production that they shot it in someone's backyard.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 2, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Does anyone remember the show Grillin and Chillin?
> 
> It was some guy named Jack along with a very young Bobby Flay.  It was terrible. It looked like it  a college production that they shot it in someone's backyard.



That was Bobby Flay and Jack McDavid of _Jack's Firehouse_ in Philly. I used to like that show. Jack was the "good-ol-boy," and Bobby was the "uptight chef." 

http://www.jacksfirehouse.com

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 2, 2018)

caseydog said:


> That was Bobby Flay and Jack McDavid of _Jack's Firehouse_ in Philly. I used to like that show. Jack was the "good-ol-boy," and Bobby was the "uptight chef."
> 
> http://www.jacksfirehouse.com
> 
> CD



HA! 
That's what I was just about to say!
Jack, he's great, don't like Bobby - never really did.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 2, 2018)

Chef John is a go-to when I need to get motivated to cook, and just can't get there on my own. I do the same thing with videos of home design and decorating when I need motivation to clean my house. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 7, 2018)

I mentioned in my OP that I learned the simplicity of a proper Carbonara from Antonio Carluccio. Here is the video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AAdKl1UYZs

Notice how relaxed he is, and how he cooks very simply, with a smile. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I mentioned in my OP that I learned the simplicity of a proper Carbonara from Antonio Carluccio. Here is the video...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AAdKl1UYZs
> 
> ...



Sigh, what a great teacher Casey.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 7, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Sigh, what a great teacher Casey.


Nice video. I love carbonara..but, even I thought that was a lot of fat he left in the pan....although, he has lived to be a ripe old age, so who am I to argue? Bring on the guanciale!!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 7, 2018)

I also enjoyed the video.  Thanks for sharing, CD.  He covered the important steps without making it a big deal.  Very relaxed and comfortable with what he was doing.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2018)

I also use the paper towel trick often. No muss no fuss, and no clogged plumbing. 

Now I want Carbonara....


----------



## caseydog (Feb 7, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Nice video. I love carbonara..but, even I thought that was a lot of fat he left in the pan....although, he has lived to be a ripe old age, so who am I to argue? Bring on the guanciale!!



Yeah, that's a lot of fat, but it fits Chef Carluccio's style. Like a lot of old-school chefs, he likes rich (which means fatty) foods. 

When I made carbonara for the first time from that video, I did what he did did, and it was awesome, in a very "I now need a nap" kind of way. I could hear my arteries arguing with my taste buds, and telling me, "Dude, seriously?" I go a bit lighter on the pork fat now. 

I also use the paper towel method of reducing fats in a pan. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 7, 2018)

Now THAT was an enjoyable and informative video, Casey.  I miss those days of *real* cooking shows.  These days they focus too much on entertainment, fake sets with fake trees blowing in the wind from fake windows , make up, cleavage, the newest Le Crueset cookware props, etc., etc., etc....

I too want carbonara now...man, that looked good.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 7, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Now THAT was an enjoyable and informative video, Casey.  I miss those days of *real* cooking shows.  These days they focus too much on entertainment, fake sets with fake trees blowing in the wind from fake windows , make up, cleavage, the newest Le Crueset cookware props, etc., etc., etc....
> 
> I too want carbonara now...man, that looked good.



I don't know why, but the name "Giada" suddenly comes to mind.  

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 7, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Now THAT was an enjoyable and informative video, Casey.  I miss those days of *real* cooking shows.  These days they focus too much on entertainment, fake sets with fake trees blowing in the wind from fake windows , make up, cleavage, the newest Le Crueset cookware props, etc., etc., etc....
> 
> I too want carbonara now...man, that looked good.



I see nothing wrong with either LeCrueset or cleavage.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 7, 2018)

Y'all come out commenting on my tiny print "cleavage" word, but as far as enjoying *real *cooking shows and being super home cooks yourselves, I know you better than that.  Nice try.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 7, 2018)

How a cooking presents cooking information should be of less importance than the quality of the information provided.  I have, for example, made and enjoyed several of Giada's recipes and they are now in my rotation.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 7, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> *How a cooking presents cooking information should be of less importance than the quality of the information provided.* I have, for example, made and enjoyed several of Giada's recipes and they are now in my rotation.


 
? All I know is that I'm done with FN shows that focus a third of the film time on things such as Giada's backyard parties, Guy's cars, Ree's cattle roundups, Ina's barn re-do's...etc.  I've been done with them for quite some time, although I'm sure they do have some good recipes out there.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 7, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> ? All I know is that I'm done with FN shows that focus a third of the film time on things such as Giada's backyard parties, Guy's cars, Ree's cattle roundups, Ina's barn re-do's...etc.  I've been done with them for quite some time, although I'm sure they do have some good recipes out there.



Guy is not only... um... questionable with serious food people, but has a less than stellar reputation with serious car people -- like me. Even his famous Camaro SS on DD&D isn't the "real deal". It's a retro-mod with a 502 crate motor. Click this link...

https://jalopnik.com/here-are-all-the-cars-guy-fieri-has-ruined-1657393768

Guy is and entertainer who can cook. He might even be able to cook top-level food, if he turns the cameras off and cooks just for family and friends. I'm sure he has more cooking talent than I do, but that's not saying a whole lot. 

I have a hard time watching Giada cook, because she's always showing off her cleavage, and I'm a man. My ex-wife was like that. I lost count of the times I saw men looking at her rather impressive cleavage. It was both funny and annoying at the same time. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2018)

Giada cooks? Since when?


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 8, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I have a hard time watching Giada cook, because she's always showing off her cleavage, and I'm a man. My ex-wife was like that. I lost count of the times I saw men looking at her rather impressive cleavage. It was both funny and annoying at the same time.
> 
> CD


Roch googles Giada cooks....


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 8, 2018)

Aside from the cleavage, which to my mind is solely the erroneous minds of the producers/directors (shows where their minds are at- hollywood couches?)...  are the _constant big toothy grins_...  drives me nuts and seriously puts me off the food.

Another "Pet Peeve" and I guess this should be in "Vents" is how everyone on cooking shows *whacks* their spoons THREE TIMES on the edge of the pots EVERY time - whether or not it is needed.     Worse on the edge of pressure cookers  for which I was taught is a real 'nno-no' possibly making dents and endangering the seal. Wooden spoons are bad enough to whack - but I saw one chef use a metal spoon and each time he stirred he would whack away at the edge.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Aside from the cleavage, which to my mind is solely the erroneous minds of the producers/directors (shows where their minds are at- hollywood couches?)



I think it's really just her style. Many of her family members, in Italy and in the United States, were in the movie industry, and she studied at the Cordon Bleu in Paris. She's not a country girl [emoji2]

My FIL named one of their dogs after her [emoji38]


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 8, 2018)

Here Giada! Here puppy! Good Girl!  Love it.

I didn't say she couldn't cook, I've done several of her recipes and they were good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Here Giada! Here puppy! Good Girl!  Love it.
> 
> I didn't say she couldn't cook, I've done several of her recipes and they were good.


I mentioned the Cordon Bleu because it's in Paris, which generally has less conservative fashion than many parts of the United States. It goes with spending her first seven years in Italy and then moving to Hollywood. It's just part of who she is, imo.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 9, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> You know, even though I quite like some of her recipes (Lydia Bastianich), *I have her television persona to be a bit condescending*, and she never gives ingredients or amounts! Now, that’s a fine way to cook if you’re gifted with a good eye and sensitive palate, but most of us watch cooking shows to learn (or gloat). Also, when she “answers” her audience’s questions it’s way to forced and scripted.



You think she is bad, try her son Joe! He is a complete A$$. I can't believe he is back on that Master Chef series with kids.


----------



## di reston (Feb 9, 2018)

My preferred Great Chefs are 1) Luigi Carnacina, Italian grand chef, well known and beloved 2) Ada Boni - needs no introduction  3) Paul Bocuse Master Chef, Lyon, French, and one of the shining masters and founders of Nouvelle Cuisine.
To me they are awsome!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2018)

One of the first chefs that I liked to watch when I got more into cooking years ago was Michael Lomonaco on some show by Epicurious. He just had an easy an familiar way about himself.

Speaking of guys that seem familiar, has anyone ever watched Mike Colameco's show? The older episodes were better. He did more cooking in them.  His newer shows are more about interviewing other chefs, and eating with them.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> One of the first chefs that I liked to watch when I got more into cooking years ago was Michael Lomonaco on some show by Epicurious. He just had an easy an familiar way about himself.
> 
> Speaking of guys that seem familiar, has anyone ever watched Mike Colameco's show? The older episodes were better. He did more cooking in them.  His newer shows are more about interviewing other chefs, and eating with them.



He is an excellent chef, and excellent restaurateur. His restaurants are consistently highly rated, and money-makers. 

He has also suffered more adversity than most chefs. Michael Lomonaco was Executive Chef and Director at _Windows on the World_, atop the North Tower of the WTC. He was in the lobby, having his glasses repaired on his way to the restaurant when the first plane hit the WTC. He was evacuated from the building. Everyone working for him at the restaurant at the time perished. 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Feb 9, 2018)

BBQ Pitmasters, whoever is vying for first place on that TV reality show.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 9, 2018)

Caslon said:


> BBQ Pitmasters, whoever is vying for first place on that TV reality show.



Do you prefer the season one or season two format?

BBQPM is another show I watched as entertainment only. I don't recall learning a single thing from that show. 

I love BBQ, but don't like the rigidity of KCBS competitions, and more than a few KCBS competitors can be serious jerks to anyone who isn't "one of them." 

I would love to spend some time with Chris Lilly or Aaron Franklin. They seem like guys who would share their knowledge with "lesser people," and keep the experience relaxed and enjoyable. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 9, 2018)

Here's a tv show that was on in Canada in the 70's. One of the first cooking shows I remember watching....Inspirational? Not sure, but, who doesn't love beef and broccoli?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idGvS0pKiC4


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 9, 2018)

That one reminded me of Martin Yan of "Yan Can Cook".  He cracked me up back in the day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2018)

Same guy.  He was on the one channel we could get at the lake.  Always got a kick out of him and his flinging and chopping and his running commentary.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2018)

Martin Yan and Stephen Yan are not related in any way, except that Martin worked for Stephen back in the 80s.

It looks like Martin got his funny style from Stephen.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2018)

Huh.  Did not know that.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 10, 2018)

Well  Swedish chefs, of course and you most likely have never heard of them . Cajsa Warg  and Tore Wretman.  Cajsa because her cookbook was  such big part of the elder generations childhood and yes even if it was from 1822, we still cooked some dinner from it and  at its time it was  famous.   Tore Wretman is modern day, he died 2003 and help put Swedish cuisine on the world map.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 10, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Well  Swedish chefs, of course and you most likely have never heard of them . Cajsa Warg  and Tore Wretman.  Cajsa because her cookbook was  such big part of the elder generations childhood and yes even if it was from 1822, we still cooked some dinner from it and  at its time it was  famous.   Tore Wretman is modern day, he died 2003 and help put Swedish cuisine on the world map.



I am a big fan of Swedish Chef...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY_Yf4zz-yo

CD


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2018)

Ja, for sure.

Hersky derky dingle funka pokie pokie, meska inga oof! Bork?

Yummmmmm.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 10, 2018)

Too funny...   

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 11, 2018)

I thought of another Chef from where I come from, my cousin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF3yausPQms


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 11, 2018)

caseydog:  He terrified me as kid,  he doesn't speak Swedish at all and I was partly deaf as kid and not understanding him at all just freaked me out and I couldnt understand why people was laughing.   When my ear got fixed ( it was blocked ) and I got most of my hearing back, I did understand he didnt speak Swedish but I still never saw him as funny.


----------



## jd_1138 (Feb 16, 2018)

Chef Contaldo making his ragu bolognese.  I love that rustic kitchen with the brick backsplash.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSIrBt6G5yQ


----------



## caseydog (Feb 17, 2018)

jd_1138 said:


> Chef Contaldo making his ragu bolognese.  I love that rustic kitchen with the brick backsplash.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSIrBt6G5yQ



Chef Contaldo's mentor was Antonio Carluccio. And, Jaime Oliver is a protege of Chef Contaldo. The three of them were very close fiends. Jaime Oliver and Chef Contaldo still are good friends. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 17, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> caseydog:  He terrified me as kid,  he doesn't speak Swedish at all and I was partly deaf as kid and not understanding him at all just freaked me out and I couldnt understand why people was laughing.   When my ear got fixed ( it was blocked ) and I got most of my hearing back, I did understand he didnt speak Swedish but I still never saw him as funny.



You are apparently much younger than I am. The Swedish Chef was not a Muppets character when I was a kid. I was also never a Muppets or Sesame Street fan as a kid. Kermit and Ms Piggy were always the big Muppets stars, IMO. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 18, 2018)

Caseydog, Im 42 soon and  the  Muppets came to Sweden  to Sweden 1978 and the chef  was introduced in 1975, so for us, he has always been a part of the show


----------



## caseydog (Feb 18, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Caseydog, Im 42 soon and  the  Muppets came to Sweden  to Sweden 1978 and the chef  was introduced in 1975, so for us, he has always been a part of the show



In 1975, I was learning to drive, not learning the alphabet. 

I did spend the whole summer of 1978 in Europe. It was way different than Texas, and I loved it. I stayed in hostels and college dorms. I loved that. I met some European college girls, and definitely loved that. I ate foods I had never heard of, and loved most of them. A few just didn't work out for me. 

Sweden is on my short list of places to visit. I don't know if I will ever get there, but I think I would really like it. I am not expecting any "bouncy, bouncy meat-a-balls." 

CD


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 18, 2018)

caseydog it depends  if you fly out east coast or  west coast. West coast, then you can fly to Finland first, take a day in  Helsinki, then go to the north of Sweden and work your way down.  East coast, land in Denmark take the train through Sweden from the south to the North.  Oh and I am 2 hours North from Kastrup airport, so meatballs ?


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2018)

FYI for those interested...  the Swedish Chef was not a part of 'Sesame Street'.  He was introduced as part of the 'The Muppet Show', which in its turn was created for adults.  Parents loved the characters Sesame Street so much and  let it be known they wanted to see these guys when they were home from work.  The evening show was created for them.  
at least as I recollect.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, I remember The Muppet Show was on at like 7:30 in the evening. Not exactly kiddie time.

I was in about 7th or 8th grade at the time, and we would talk about the show in school the next day with a few of our fun teachers.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes Muppet show went on late  for us Swedes and  here it was seen as family entertainment  and since this was British show ( Henderson had no luck in USA with the Muppet Show , ATV  a British company took over)  and  Swede had thing for British comedy, this was seen as family friendly.  

I saw most of this in late  80;ties. I'm guessing re runs, which was common here, we only had two channels.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2018)

You're right Cake. I never did understand it tho. Sesame Street was filmed in NYC  and Muppet Show in England. It must have been a matter of finance.


----------



## Important Elements (Apr 4, 2018)

I actually like the rebellious style of David Chang. 

I also love Tyler Florence, Alton Brown, Jose Andres, Geoffrey Zakarian, and I must give my respect and love to Antonio Carluccio of course. Especially since Italian cuisine is my all time favorite.


----------

